# Rooting Noob, Need A Point In The Right Direction



## Cole123211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello, I've been looking to root my charge with the latest version of Gummycharged (from what I know it's 2.1). The only problem is I keep seeing things about needing EP1W radios to use it (to my knowledge I have EE4 and EE1). What I was wondering is how to I get those to the correct version to then be able to root my phone with Gummycharged? Thank you.


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

First thing you need to do is check out this link. it gives all the different radios, kernels, roms & CWM

You need to download odin on your PC if you havent done so already.

Within this link you will find tons of information to read up on in regards to rooting.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2975-guide-rootzwiki-official-list-of-roms-kernels-radios-tweaks-themes/

Make sure to download Odin and also cwm 8/17 by imnuts


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, radios should be independent of ROMs. I wasn't aware of any case where one couldn't use any of the radios for any particular ROM.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are the links you want. As stated, you can odin any radios independently and flashed any rom in cwm that you want. However, you'll have the best results if you odin the full build corresponding to whatever rom you're trying to run. Still, as I've said elsewhere, you'll have by far the best performance by flashing ep4p with imoseyon's kernel and just themeing it. OTA will be hitting quite soon though, and we now have limited GB source, so we should see some more options soon.


----------

